# new type of front transmission for bikes



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

This is so cool! This is some slick technology kinda a stepping around the rear transmission, very cool!!

I want one......make sure you watch all the videos


http://www.magicmechanics.com/#/how_it_works/


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks pretty effin sweet to me.  Let me know when you get one Tim so I can check it out.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks pretty effin sweet to me.  Let me know when you get one Tim so I can check it out.



I need to find out how much it is going to cost first. I imagine it won't be cheap. Probably to rich for my blood.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 16, 2008)

No release date yet, but it looks like it will cost around $750 to $800. :-o

But that includes the entire set up (crank, BB & shifters). So thats about the same cost as if you bough a high end front Der, new cranks, BB and shifters. Maybe I will do this for my next bike which will be a frame build up. But nor for a couple of years.


----------



## severine (Aug 16, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No release date yet, but it looks like it will cost around $750 to $800. :-o




It's pretty cool... but geez, my bike only cost $400.  

I watched the vids over Brian's shoulder.  Definitely sounds intriguing.  I like the concept, anyway.  But that's a lot of dough to slap down.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't find which video actually shows you how it works... Looks cool, I'd just be worried about how it works with dirt/mud...

And yeah, pretty pricey. But hey, looks like a good concept.

Does that dude have a Foster's Oil can in the bottle cage?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2008)

I haven't found anything that shows how it actually works.  I imagine it's some system of planetary gears or something.  I'd imagine they designed the system to be somewhat sealed to keep the mud and crud out.  It wouldn't be much use on a MTB otherwise (at least not around here).


----------

